# RIG TRIP, any reports/conditions ?



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Any reports from the rigs available ? catching a ride for an overnighter tomorrow, was wondering if anyone went Sunday/Monday, mainly interested in the shark and current situation...thank you


----------



## Lefthorn (Jul 11, 2012)

I can't help but we are leaving Thursday headed to Horn Mountain. I would love any intel you could provide when you get back


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Gentlemen,
We had a boat from the Atlanta Saltwater club tournament spend the night at patronius on Wednesday last week, while we were at the spur.
There report was all but three blackfin tuna got eatin by the sharks. If your running to Ram or Horn and fish off of the Rig a little bit you may have a little better luck. However they did get to see a blue get caught and released at patronius, so its a crap shoot. Good luck.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

On our way out last weekend we hit Ram and Horn and they were dead, we live baited and chunked and could not buy a bite at either rig.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the input gentlemen, really appreciated, shall post what we come across when coming back, no info more accurate and valuable than from other boats out there...


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

We hit Marlin this weekend. We did not catch a single Blackfin!!! We did however catch a bunch of Bonita and large Hardtails. We ended up with one 60# YFT on a small Ballyhoo there. A bunch of tiny Yellowfin also. Sharks were not terrible at Marlin but we did pass by Beer Can and got eaten up with them!


----------

